# Ένοχη σιωπή για την εξόντωση των Εβραίων της Θεσσαλονίκης



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2009)

*Ο Μαζάουερ γράφει στο βιβλίο του για τη Θεσσαλονίκη ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της κατοχής δεν υπήρξε καμία αντίδραση στον διωγμό των Εβραίων της πόλης από επαγγελματικούς φορείς, οργανώσεις, καθηγητές, φοιτητές ή εκκλησιαστικούς φορείς.
*
«Οχι μόνο δεν υπήρξε καμία αντίδραση αλλά πολύ μεγάλη μερίδα του ελληνικού πληθυσμού συνεργάστηκε με τον κατακτητή. Εχουμε περιπτώσεις όπως στη Ζάκυνθο που δεν χάθηκε ούτε ένας Εβραίος επειδή και ο μητροπολίτης Ζακύνθου και ο πρόεδρος αρνήθηκαν να δώσουν τις καταστάσεις και να καταδώσουν Εβραίους. Το ίδιο και στην Χαλκίδα. Και έχουμε περιπτώσεις σαν τα Γιάννινα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη με ποσοστό απώλειας, 98% και 96% αντίστοιχα." [...]
*
- Οι οποίοι συνεργάτες των Γερμανών είναι σήμερα «τζάκια»;*

«Βεβαίως! Είναι στο ελληνικό τζετ σετ!».

*Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, πάντως, ο καθένας μάλλον λειτουργούσε βάσει της συνείδησής του, ανεξαρτήτως θρησκεύματος ή εθνότητας.*

«Απόλυτα. Αν δεν υπήρχε η συνείδηση κάποιων χριστιανών, εγώ δεν θα υπήρχα, ούτε ο μπαμπάς μου ούτε η μαμά μου ούτε ο πεθερός μου ούτε η πεθερά μου. [...]
*
Στην Αθήνα τι ποσοστό εκτοπισμού υπήρξε;*

«Πολύ μικρό. Γι' αυτό και όσοι Εβραίοι της Θεσσαλονίκης είχαν τη δυνατότητα, αρκετά λεφτά για να φτάσουν εκεί και όχι μικρά παιδιά, πήγαν στην Αθήνα. Δέκα χιλιάδες Εβραίοι μαζεύτηκαν στην ΑΘήνα, σε μια κοινότητα που είχε μόνο 1.000 Εβραίους. Εκτός του ότι εκεί η Εκκλησία βοηθούσε κάνοντας ψεύτικες βαφτίσεις και η αντίσταση συνέδραμε τους Εβραίους». 
[...]
* Πολλοί που βάλλουν σήμερα κατά των Εβραίων υποστηρίζουν ότι το επίσημο κράτος του Ισραήλ χρησιμοποιεί το Ολοκαύτωμα σαν άλλοθι για την πολιτική του στην Παλαιστίνη.*

«Κοιτάξτε, εγώ ξέρω ένα πράγμα: Οτι δεν θα είχα καμία αξιοπρέπεια εάν δεν υπήρχε το κράτος του Ισραήλ. Η γενοκτονία Εβραίων πολιτών διαφόρων χωρών έδειξε στους Εβραίους ακριβώς αυτό: Οτι το παιχνίδι παίζεται με εθνικούς όρους. Και ουαί και αλίμονο σε αυτόν που δεν έχει από πίσω του ένα εθνικό κράτος να τον προστατέψει. Το 50% των Εβραίων εξοντώθηκαν! Σε συνθήκες αφόρητες. Σε συνθήκες που με έκαναν να κοιμάμαι μέχρι 12 χρονών με το φως αναμμένο από τον τρόμο... Ελεος! Γιατί θέλουμε από τους Εβραίους να είναι οι ηθικότεροι όλων; Είναι σαν όλους τους άλλους; Ε, τότε, επιτρέψτε τους να είναι και κακοί! Είναι κι αυτό μια ελευθερία. Είναι κακοί οι Εβραίοι, όπως είναι και οι χριστιανοί κακοί. Οι Εβραίοι είναι σαν όλους τους ανθρώπους και ο εθνικισμός τους είναι ίδιος, δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτε από τον εθνικισμό των υπολοίπων.

Μερικά αποσπάσματα από μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη στη χθεσινή Ε.


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2009)

Όλους τους κατηγόρησε η κα Μόλχο για τη γενοκτονία των Εβραίων, και φτάνει να παρομοιάσει τους Θεσσαλονικιούς με τους Βερολινέζους, αλλά ξέχασε τον (εκ Γερμανίας) αρχιραβίνο της Θεσσαλονίκης, που για το ρόλο του στην ιστορία αυτή κατηγορήθηκε από τους ίδιους τους Εβραίους, μετά τον πόλεμο, σαν προδότης.

Όσον αφορά την καταπάτηση των περιουσιών, επίσης, παρουσιάζει τους Έλληνες του 1943 σαν βολεμένους, καλοταϊσμένους πολίτες που απλώς παρακολουθούν τα τεκταινόμενα. Όμως η κατάσταση ήταν τραγική για όλους. Δεν είχανε να φάνε, και ξαφνικά αδειάζουν εκατοντάδες μαγαζιά και σπίτια γύρω τους. Από κει και πέρα, έγινε το έλα να δεις. Το περιγράφει καλά ο Γιώργος Ιωάννου.

Μιλάει για καταδόσεις. Μα στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν πρόκειται για 13 Εβραίους κρυμμένους σε μια πόλη 3.000 ανθρώπων, όπως στη Σκόπελο, που η σωτηρία τους εξαρτάται από το αν θα τους καταδώσουν οι ντόπιοι. Στη Θεσσαλονίκη έχουμε μια ολόκληρη κοινότητα χιλιάδων ανθρώπων. Είναι εκεί, ζουν, έχουν τις γειτονιές τους, τα μαγαζιά τους, τα σπίτια τους. Δε χρειάζεται να τους καταδώσεις. Τι καταλόγους μάς λέει; Και ποιος θα είχε αυτούς τους καταλόγους, αν όχι η ίδια η Εβραϊκή κοινότητα;

Η έλλειψη διαμαρτυριών από την αστική τάξη, τους Χριστιανούς "συναδέλφους" των Εβραίων εμπόρων κλπ., τον πρόεδρο του Επιμελητηρίου κλπ., μπορεί να αποδοθεί και σε γνησίως "ανταγωνιστικά" κίνητρα, συν τον αντιεβραϊσμό (δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη αντισημιτισμός, γιατί κανονικά περιλαμβάνει και τους Άραβες) που βεβαίως υπήρχε (όπως υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει και αντι-Εθνισμός στους Εβραίους, ιδίως τώρα που "μπορεί να είναι και αυτοί κακοί όπως όλος ο άλλος κόσμος").

Δεν ισχύει μόνο ότι οι στερημένοι από τα πάντα πρόσφυγες έλπιζαν να αποκατασταθούν εις βάρος των Εβραίων, αλλά και ότι οι Εβραίοι, με το που η Θεσσαλονίκη άλλαξε χέρια το 1912, έπαψαν να νιώθουν άνετα. Ήταν φιλοοθωμανοί, ακόμα και η Φεντερασιόν, στα πλαίσια του κοσμοπολιτικού οθωμανισμού και του διεθνισμού. Γιατί ο παππούς του Σαρκοζύ έφυγε με την οικογένειά του το 1913; Ποιος τον έδιωξε; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι ισπανόφωνοι Εβραίοι της Θεσσαλονίκης χρωστούσαν τα πάντα στους Οθωμανούς, που τους είχαν δώσει άσυλο, και επομένως τους ήταν πολύ νομιμόφρονες. Δικαίωμά τους, και απολύτως κατανοητό. Αλλά πάντως οι ίδιοι ανατρίχιασαν από μόνοι τους το 1912, προτού μπει θέμα "εκλογικού κολεγίου" κλπ.

Η κυρία Μόλχο δικαίως υπερασπίζεται το δικαίωμα των Εβραίων να έχουν εθνική εστία, όπως όλος ο κόσμος, αλλά δεν λέει λέξη για τους Παλαιστίνιους πρόσφυγες που έχασαν τις περιουσίες τους, ενώ ξεσπαθώνει για τις περιουσίες των Εβραίων της Θεσσαλονίκης, που τις άρπαξαν οι Έλληνες πρόσφυγες (αν τις άρπαξαν αυτοί και όχι οι ματσωμένοι), παρόλο που την εκκένωση των Εβραίων δεν τη διέπραξαν οι πρόσφυγες ή οι ντόπιοι Έλληνες αλλά οι Γερμανοί και παρόλο που τη στιγμή εκείνη επικρατούσε ακραία φτώχεια. Την εκκένωση όμως των Παλαιστινίων τη διέπραξαν οι Ισραηλινοί οι ίδιοι --η θεωρία ότι οι Παλαιστίνιοι έφυγαν μόνοι τους έχει καταρριφθεί. Άλλωστε, και αν είχαν φύγει οι ίδιοι, θα ήταν τόσο κακό, από τη στιγμή που μαινόταν ο πόλεμος; Ή μήπως η κα Μόλχο είναι κατά των Αφγανών προσφύγων που εγκαταλείπουν τα σπίτια τους για να γλιτώσουν από τις μάχες των Συμμάχων με τους Ταλιμπάν; Κι αν θελήσουν να επιστρέψουν, τι θα πρέπει να γίνει; Να τους επιτραπεί η επιστροφή ή όχι; Γιατί δεν νομίζω να επιτρέπεται στους Παλαιστίνιους να επιστρέψουν στις περιουσίες τους και στη γη τους...

Δικαίως η κα Μόλχο διαμαρτύρεται για τη μερική μόνο απόδοση των εβραϊκών περιουσιών μετά τον πόλεμο στους δικαιούχους τους (και αυτό μετά από αφόρητες αμερικανικές πιέσεις), αν και υπήρχε και μία παράμετρος που μερικές φορές ήταν σκανδαλώδης: λόγω της γενοκτονίας, ένας μοναδικός Εβραίος κληρονόμος μπορούσε να βρεθεί στη θέση να διεκδικεί δεκάδες ακίνητα, αφού όλοι οι άλλοι είχαν εξοντωθεί. Ε, κι αυτό δεν θα ήταν και πολύ δίκαιο, όπως δεν θεωρούμε δίκαιο 10-20 όλοι κι όλοι καλόγεροι ενός μοναστηριού να νέμονται κληρονομικώ (βυζαντινώ και οθωμανικώ) δικαίω τεράστιες εκτάσεις γης.

Δικαίως επίσης διαμαρτύρεται η κα Μόλχο για την ανυπαρξία μνήμης περί τους Εβραίους, για την απουσία σχολικής ύλης για τον ελληνικό εβραϊσμό. Αλλά μήπως υπάρχει σχολική ύλη για τους Σαρακατσάνους ή τους Βλάχους ή τους Τούρκους ή τους Αρβανίτες; Το πρόβλημα δηλαδή είναι γενικότερο, και επίσης δεν αφορά μόνο την Ελλάδα. Αναρωτιέμαι αν στο Ισραήλ υπάρχει σχολική ύλη για όλους τους λαούς που συναπαρτίζουν ως προέλευση το έθνος αυτό.

Δικαίως επίσης διαμαρτύρεται για το ότι στη Θεσσαλονίκη απουσιάζει η ιστορική μνήμη των Εβραίων σχεδόν παντελώς. Όμως ο καλύτερος τρόπος να υπήρχε ιστορική μνήμη θα ήταν να μην έχει αποχωρήσει η ίδια η εβραϊκή κοινότητα, όση απέμεινε από τη γενοκτονία, πηγαίνοντας στο Ισραήλ ή και αλλού. Άμα δεν υπάρχουν οι άνθρωποι, ποιος να διεκδικήσει τη μνήμη; Το έργο των οπαδών της αμνησίας καθίσταται κατά πολύ ευκολότερο. Και πάλι όμως, ο αριθμός των εκδόσεων που αφορούν τους Εβραίους της Ελλάδας είναι τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες πολύ μεγάλος, αν αναλογιστούμε τον αριθμό των Εβραίων που ζουν αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα και αν συγκρίνουμε τους Εβραίους με άλλες μειονότητες της Ελλάδας.

Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι υπάρχει αντιεβραϊσμός στην Ελλάδα, εκκλησιαστικός/χριστιανικός και κοσμικός/αντι- ή μη χριστιανικός, αλλά, αν συγκριθεί με τον της ανατολικής και της κεντρικής Ευρώπης, το να τον ονομάζουμε "εντονότατο" είναι καθαρή υπερβολή. Ποιο χαρακτηρισμό θα πρέπει τότε να αποδώσουμε σε χώρες όπως η Ρωσία ή η Πολωνία ή η Ρουμανία ή η Ουγγαρία κλπ.; Και ποια υπήρξαν π.χ. τα αντιεβραϊκά πεπραγμένα ενός φασιστικής έμπνευσης δικτάτορα όπως ο Μεταξάς, σε σύγκριση με εκείνα πολλών άλλων δικτατόρων του Μεσοπολέμου;

Δεν έχω μελετήσει το θέμα του Βενιζέλου, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι: μήπως ίδρυσε το εβραϊκό κολέγιο για καθαρά εκλογικούς λόγους, επειδή οι Εβραίοι ήταν εναντίον του, και άρα ήθελε να τους μαντρώσει σε μια εκλογική περιφέρεια σίγουρα χαμένη, παρά να τους έχει να του χαλάνε περισσότερες περιφέρειες; Μήπως δηλαδή ήταν ένα κλασικό καλπονοθευτικό μέτρο ράβε-ξήλωνε, που το έχουμε δει και σε πολλές άλλες εποχές στην Ελλάδα, πάντα με στόχο τη νομή της εξουσίας και ανεξάρτητα από εθνοτική ομάδα; Δεν το ξέρω καλά, απλώς ρωτάω, γιατί κάτι έχει πάρει το αφτί μου.

Επειδή στην αρχή της συνέντευξης αναφέρεται το βιβλίο του Μάζογουερ για τη Θεσσαλονίκη, να πω πως η διαπραγμάτευση του Μάζογουερ είναι αρκετά πιο ισορροπημένη από τις απόψεις Μόλχο, οι οποίες έχουν έναν πιο θυμικό χαρακτήρα, με αποτέλεσμα από μεριάς της κάποιες κορόνες και υπερβολές, αν και σε πολλά έχει δίκιο, ιδίως στο θέμα της μνήμης.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2009)

Γενικά, βρήκα τη συνέντευξη πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και πολύ σφαιρική. Δεν καταδικάζει π.χ. όλους τους Έλληνες ή όλους τους χριστιανούς,παρά επικεντρώνεται σε πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Και γι' αυτό το λόγο με τράβηξε και τη δημοσίευσα στη Λεξιλογία (και αλλού). Όσον αφορά τις καταπατήσεις περιουσιών, ήταν πολύ διαδεδομένο φαινόμενο τόσο στη Θεσ/νίκη, όσο και αλλού. Και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χωράει αμφιβολία. Και δεν συνέβη μόνο τους Εβραίους, ούτως ή άλλως. 

Όσον αφορά τα τεκταινόμενα στην Παλαιστίνη, η ίδια έχει απαντήσει με πάρα πολύ ωραίο τρόπο στο τέλος της συνέντευξης (το highlight κατά τη γνώμη μου). Ούτως ή άλλως, εμένα δεν με αφορά.


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2009)

Κάτι μου λέει πως ίσως χρειαστεί να μετακομίσουμε από τα Εφήμερα...

Η απροθυμία αυτή [των Ελλήνων να αναφερθούν στην εβραϊκή ιστορία της πόλης] εξέφραζε αυτό που ο συγγραφέας Ηλίας Πετρόπουλος κατακεραύνωσε ως "ιδεολογία της βάρβαρης νεοελληνικής μπουρζουαζίας", για την οποία η πόλη "ήταν ανέκαθεν ελληνική". Ταυτόχρονα όμως οι περισσότεροι Εβραίοι λόγιοι ήταν εξίσου αποκλειστικοί όσο και οι Έλληνες ομόλογοί τους: η πόλη που φαντάζονταν ήταν το ίδιο άδεια από Χριστιανούς όσο η άλλη ήταν άδεια από Εβραίους.
Όσο για τους Μουσουλμάνους, που είχαν διαφεντέψει τη Θεσσαλονίκη από το 1430 ως το 1912, αυτοί λίγο-πολύ απουσίαζαν κι απ' τους δύο.
(...)
Μήπως, για παράδειγμα, η λειτουργία του Ισραηλινού Επιστάτη Σχολαζουσών Περιουσιών μετά το 1948, που απέδιδε τις περιουσίες των Αράβων στους νέους Εβραίους ιδιοκτήτες, ήταν πολύ διαφορετική από τη λειτουργία της ελληνικής Υπηρεσίας Διαχειρίσεως Ισραηλιτικών Περιουσιών, που είχε ιδρυθεί στη Θεσσαλονίκη πέντε χρόνια νωρίτερα; Και οι δύο συστηματοποίησαν τη βία της απαλλοτρίωσης και επιδίωξαν να της προσδώσουν μια παγιότερη, γραφειοκρατική μορφή.

Mark Mazower, _Θεσσαλονίκη, Πόλη των Φαντασμάτων. Χριστιανοί, Μουσουλμάνοι και Εβραίοι 1430-1950_, σσ. 27, 31

Για να νιώσει λοιπόν ασφαλής η κα Μόλχο και οι ομοεθνείς της (γιατί δεν μπορεί να μιλάμε πια για ομοθρήσκους), κάποιοι άλλοι έγιναν ανασφαλείς πρόσφυγες. Έτσι είναι, δυστυχώς. Δεν την αδικώ, ούτε φταίει η ίδια. Απλώς, τα ίδια αίτια παράγουν τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Αλλά δεν την είδα να επισημαίνει αυτή την παράμετρο μιλώντας για το Ισραήλ, αν και ιστορικός. Γι' αυτό είπα πιο πάνω πως η προσέγγιση του Μάζογουερ είναι πιο ισορροπημένη.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 31, 2009)

Costas said:


> Και ποια υπήρξαν π.χ. τα αντιεβραϊκά πεπραγμένα ενός φασιστικής έμπνευσης δικτάτορα όπως ο Μεταξάς, σε σύγκριση με εκείνα πολλών άλλων δικτατόρων του Μεσοπολέμου;



Να ζητήσω καταρχήν συγγνώμη που από όλα αυτά τα πολλά και σημαντικά διαλέγω μόνο αυτό το δευτερεύον.

Δεν ξέρω ποια ήταν αυτά τα πεπραγμένα, αλλά δεν ξέρω και τι σημασία θα είχε αν ήξερα. Στο κάτω-κάτω, το καθεστώς Μεταξά είχε πολύ πιο στενές σχέσεις με την Αγγλία απ' ό,τι με τη Γερμανία, παρά τη φασιστική του ιδεολογία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το ολοκαύτωμα στην Ιταλία, για παράδειγμα, δεν είχε το αποκορύφωμά του επί Μουσολίνι, αλλά επί γερμανικής κατοχής.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2009)

Συμφωνώ! αλλά εγώ δεν ήθελα να συγκρίνω τον Μεταξά με τον Μουσολίνι, αλλά με, π.χ., τον Αντονέσκου. Γιατί μίλησα για κεντρική και ανατολική Ευρώπη, όχι για δυτική (με εξαίρεση φυσικά τη Γερμανία, όπου και πάλι, όμως, υποστηρίχτηκε πως οι Θεσσαλονικιοί ήταν χειρότεροι από τους κατοίκους της πρωτεύουσας του Γ' Ράιχ...).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2009)

Και για να το συνδέσουμε με μια κουβέντα με το ίδιο θέμα, την οποία είχαμε κάνει παλιότερα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=43623#post43623.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2009)

Μια και αυτό είναι ιδιώνυμο νήμα, σχολιάζω εδώ δύο αναρτήσεις που βρίσκονται στο νήμα που παρέθεσες, Ζαζ:

Του Αμπραβανέλ: θα ήθελα πληροφορίες για τη Λεπτοκαρυά και για την Αλεξάνδρεια Ημαθίας. Δεν τα έχω ξανακούσει. Ειδικά αφού λες, Αμπραβανέλ, ότι είσαι σίγουρος ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα γι' αυτά.

Του Αγκεζερλή: Το να συγκρίνουμε την Ελλάδα (80%) με τη Δανία (2%) είναι άστοχο, αν όχι άδικο. Η Δανία είχε μια γερμανική κατοχή που θα μπορούσε να παρομοιαστεί με θερινές διακοπές, αν συγκριθεί με κατοχές όπως των Βαλκανίων ή της Πολωνίας και των σοβιετικών εδαφών. Επίσης, είχε μια δανέζικη κυβέρνηση, όχι ανδρεικέλων όπως εδώ, αλλά πραγματική, με το βασιλιά της, τον πρωθυπουργό της κλπ. Είχαν τελείως άλλη σχέση με τους Γερμανούς, όχι αγάπης, βεβαίως, αλλά οι Γερμανοί τους εκτιμούσαν φυλετικά (νορδικός λαός, βλέπεις) και εκτιμούσαν το ότι οι Δανοί δεν αντιστάθηκαν ένοπλα στη στρατιωτική εισβολή (και πώς να το έκαναν, άλλωστε;...), τέλος, τους είχαν για να τους δείχνουν σαν βιτρίνα: "κοιτάχτε τη Δανία, τι καλά που περνάει μαζί μας! Έτσι μπορείτε να περάσετε κι εσείς, φτάνει να μην αντισταθείτε", άσχετα που κι αυτό ήταν ψέμα, γιατί δεν είχαν τα ίδια σχέδια για όλους τους λαούς και για όλες τις χώρες οι Γερμανοί, ούτε εξαρτιόνταν το ίδιο από τις επιμέρους χώρες για το γάλα του στρατού τους, το βούτυρό τους, τα πυρομαχικά τους κλπ. Εφόσον λοιπόν οι Δανοί συνεργάστηκαν πειθήνια και απολύτως ήσυχα με τους Γερμανούς μέχρι το τέλος σχεδόν του πολέμου, ε, και οι Γερμανοί από τη μεριά τους, για λόγους διπλωματίας, αποφάσισαν να μην τους πολυπατήσουν τον κάλο, πράγμα που οι Δανοί το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν μεταξύ άλλων και για να προστατέψουν τους Εβραίους τους. Τώρα, πόση σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά τα ειδυλλιακά με τη γερμανική κατοχή στην Ελλάδα; όση και το 80% με το 2%...

Διαπιστώνω επίσης ότι το θέμα του ραβίνου της Θεσσαλονίκης και του ρόλου του στην παγίδευση του συνόλου σχεδόν του θεσσαλονικιώτικου εβραϊσμού το έχει αναφέρει και η SBE, αλλά σχόλιο κανένα επ' αυτού. Αν ο αρχιραβίνος έπαιξε τέτοιο ολέθριο ρόλο, γιατί τόση αιδήμων σιωπή;

Για τους "12000 δωσίλογους της Θεσσαλονίκης", επίσης, θα σχολίαζα "citation needed". Και τι δωσίλογοι ήταν αυτοί; Ειδικά αντιεβραϊκής στόχευσης; ή γενικά δωσίλογοι;

Όσον αφορά το νεκροταφείο, αυτό ήταν ένα θέμα που είχε φέρει αντιμέτωπο το Δήμο της Θεσσαλονίκης με την Ισραηλιτική Κοινότητα ήδη πριν από τον πόλεμο, γιατί το νεκροταφείο βρισκόταν στο μέτωπο επέκτασης της πόλης, αμέσως έξω από τα ανατολικά τείχη, και ήθελε να χτιστεί εκεί η Πανεπιστημιούπολη. Οι τριβές υπήρχαν ήδη, όπως σε όλες τις παρεμφερείς περιπτώσεις που αφορούν τις χρήσεις γης στις αδόμητες παρυφές των πόλεων. Αν δεν είχε συμβεί η Κατοχή, πιστεύει κανείς στα σοβαρά ότι θα είχε συμβεί αυτή η καταστροφή έτσι όπως συνέβη; Προφανώς θα είχαν πάει στα δικαστήρια, και, μετά από χρόνια πολλά, θα είχε βρεθεί μια συμβιβαστική λύση κλπ. κλπ. Ήρθε όμως η Κατοχή, ήρθαν οι ναζί, οπότε έγινε ό,τι έγινε. Θα έπρεπε να είναι κανείς πολύ ιδεαλιστής για να περιμένει ότι ο Δήμος δεν θα άρπαζε την ευκαιρία να κάνει αυτό που ήθελε ανέκαθεν να κάνει, παρά θα έλεγε "Α, υπό τέτοιες συνθήκες, αρνούμαι να το κάνω". Άσε που, ακόμη και αν το είχε πει, πάλι, πιστεύω εγώ, θα το είχαν κάνει οι Γερμανοί, με δικά τους μέσα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι το επικροτώ.

Ένα τελευταίο ζήτημα. Δόθηκε έμφαση στο ότι δεκάδες χιλιάδες *Έλληνες* Εβραίοι σκοτώθηκαν κλπ. Όσον αφορά τους Ρωμανιώτες, το δέχομαι. Όσον αφορά τους Σεφαραδίτες, δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Έλληνες μπορεί να ήταν στο διαβατήριο, αλλά στην ψυχή όχι τόσο. Βρισκόμαστε στα 1941, και ως το 1912 ήταν Οθωμανοί. Είχαν γίνει δηλαδή τυπικά Έλληνες για μόλις 30 χρόνια. Όχι και τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα για να αναπτύξεις εθνική συνείδηση, αν βεβαίως λέγοντας "Έλληνες" εννοούμε "με ελληνική εθνική συνείδηση". Στο Μεσοπόλεμο, πολλοί στραβοκοίταζαν προς τη δυτική Ευρώπη ή και προς την Παλαιστίνη. Μετά το στραπάτσο του 1941-45, και την απώλεια των περιουσιών για πολλούς, συνέχισαν να φυλλορροούν. Γλωσσικά, μιλούσαν άλλη γλώσσα. Θρησκευτικά, είχαν άλλη θρησκεία. Η όποια αφομοίωση είχε μόλις αρχίσει, δηλαδή, άσχετα από το αν πολέμησαν στο μέτωπο το '40-'41. Ήταν δηλαδή τόσο "Έλληνες", όσο "Γερμανοί" είναι, ακόμα και σήμερα, πολλοί Έλληνες ή Τούρκοι μετανάστες στη Γερμανία. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει κάποια απαξία.

Αν βέβαια εννοούμε απλώς ότι ήταν Έλληνες πολίτες ή κάτοικοι Ελλάδας, τότε ναι. Διότι ένα κράτος, μια σύγχρονη έννομη τάξη, εγγυάται την ασφάλεια όλων των κατοίκων του, ανεξαρτήτως γλώσσας, θρησκείας, πεποιθήσεων, αφομοίωσης. Μόνο που τότε ελληνικό κράτος ουσιαστικά δεν υπήρχε.

Σαφώς και συμφωνώ ότι τα βιβλία ιστορίας πρέπει να μιλάνε για όλα αυτά, καθώς και για τους Τούρκους αμάχους που σφαγιάστηκαν στην Τρίπολη το 1821 κοκ. Το σχολικό βιβλίο έχει άλλο κύρος και άλλη επιρροή από το όποιο χολλυγουντιανό φιλμ. Δεν θα μάθουμε την ιστορία του τόπου μας από το Χόλλυγουντ! Επίσης, η πόλη της Θεσσαλονίκης πρέπει επειγόντως να ονομάσει μια πλατεία του κέντρου της πόλης "Εβραίων θυμάτων του ναζισμού", γιατί στο κέντρο τούς μαντρώσανε και τους έβαλαν να κάνουν πουσάπς οι Γερμανοί, και γιατί στο κέντρο ζήσανε οι Εβραίοι για αιώνες.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 31, 2009)

Costas said:


> Του Αγκεζερλή: Το να συγκρίνουμε την Ελλάδα (80%) με τη Δανία (2%) είναι άστοχο, αν όχι άδικο. Η Δανία είχε μια γερμανική κατοχή που θα μπορούσε να παρομοιαστεί με θερινές διακοπές, αν συγκριθεί με κατοχές όπως των Βαλκανίων ή της Πολωνίας και των σοβιετικών εδαφών. Επίσης, είχε μια δανέζικη κυβέρνηση, όχι ανδρεικέλων όπως εδώ, αλλά πραγματική, με το βασιλιά της, τον πρωθυπουργό της κλπ. Είχαν τελείως άλλη σχέση με τους Γερμανούς, όχι αγάπης, βεβαίως, αλλά οι Γερμανοί τους εκτιμούσαν φυλετικά (νορδικός λαός, βλέπεις) και εκτιμούσαν το ότι οι Δανοί δεν αντιστάθηκαν ένοπλα στη στρατιωτική εισβολή (και πώς να το έκαναν, άλλωστε;...), τέλος, τους είχαν για να τους δείχνουν σαν βιτρίνα: "κοιτάχτε τη Δανία, τι καλά που περνάει μαζί μας! Έτσι μπορείτε να περάσετε κι εσείς, φτάνει να μην αντισταθείτε", άσχετα που κι αυτό ήταν ψέμα, γιατί δεν είχαν τα ίδια σχέδια για όλους τους λαούς και για όλες τις χώρες οι Γερμανοί, ούτε εξαρτιόνταν το ίδιο από τις επιμέρους χώρες για το γάλα του στρατού τους, το βούτυρό τους, τα πυρομαχικά τους κλπ. Εφόσον λοιπόν οι Δανοί συνεργάστηκαν πειθήνια και απολύτως ήσυχα με τους Γερμανούς μέχρι το τέλος σχεδόν του πολέμου, ε, και οι Γερμανοί από τη μεριά τους, για λόγους διπλωματίας, αποφάσισαν να μην τους πολυπατήσουν τον κάλο, πράγμα που οι Δανοί το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν μεταξύ άλλων και για να προστατέψουν τους Εβραίους τους. Τώρα, πόση σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά τα ειδυλλιακά με τη γερμανική κατοχή στην Ελλάδα; όση και το 80% με το 2%...
> 
> Διαπιστώνω επίσης ότι το θέμα του ραβίνου της Θεσσαλονίκης και του ρόλου του στην παγίδευση του συνόλου σχεδόν του θεσσαλονικιώτικου εβραϊσμού το έχει αναφέρει και η SBE, αλλά σχόλιο κανένα επ' αυτού. Αν ο αρχιραβίνος έπαιξε τέτοιο ολέθριο ρόλο, γιατί τόση αιδήμων σιωπή;



Εντάξει, οι Δανοί είχαν βασιλιά με τσίπα, οι Ιταλοί φασίστα που όμως δεν ήταν αντισημίτης κ.ο.κ. Αυτές όμως ήταν συμπτώσεις; Οι ντόπιοι λαοί δεν έχουν καμία σχέση; (Όπως αντίστοιχα οι Γερμανοί είχαν αντισημίτη ηγέτη.) Και ναι, είχαμε κατοχή, αλλά αν αποδίδεις τα όσα ακολούθησαν στην κατοχή, τότε φαίνεται πως η απόφαση για αντίσταση είχε δυσανάλογες συνέπειες πάνω στον Εβραϊκό πληθυσμό.

Όσο για το θέμα του ραβίνου της Θεσσαλονίκης: καλά και ωραία, αλλά μοιάζει σα να κατηγορείς τα θύματα (ή τις οργανώσεις των θυμάτων). Γιατί σε κάποιες χώρες και σε κάποια μέρη οι Εβραίοι ηγέτες ένιωσαν πως πρέπει να κάνουν ό,τι τους έλεγαν οι Γερμανοί, ενώ σε άλλες περιπτώσεις καθυστερούσαν; Μήπως είχε κάποια σχέση η διάθεση των ντόπιων πληθυσμών να προστατέψουν;

Διαφορετικό παράδειγμα: οι αδερφοί Μπιέλσκι στην Πολωνία έσωσαν χίλιους Εβραίους. Σημαίνει αυτό ότι τα υπόλοιπα τρία εκατομμύρια έφταιγαν για τη μοίρα τους; Και μιας και δεν θέλεις να μιλήσουμε για τη Δανία (όπου όντως η κατοχή δεν ήταν τόσο άγρια – και είπα εξαρχής ότι η Δανία είναι ακραίο παράδειγμα) στην Πολωνία υπήρξαν πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου οι ντόπιοι έκρυβαν Εβραίους _υπό τις χείριστες συνθήκες_.

Όσο για τα όσα γράφεις περί εθνικής συνείδησης των εν Ελλάδι Εβραίων: μήπως υπάρχει συσχέτιση ανάμεσα σ' αυτά και στη διάθεση (ή στην απουσία διάθεσης) των ντόπιων να τους προστατέψουν.

ΥΓ: Τη συνέντευξη της Μόλχο δεν την έχω διαβάσει, αλλα με βάση την περιγραφή σου μου φαίνεται πως αντιφάσκει με τα όσα λέει σε αυτήν εδώ την επιστολή.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2009)

Η συνέντευξη της Κας Μόλχο βρίσκεται στην αρχική ανάρτηση αυτού του νήματος, όπου έχει και λινκ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2009)

To σχετικό κεφάλιο του βιβλίου που έιχα αναφέρει είναι εδώ

Εκεί λύνει αρκετές απορίες σας. Για παράδειγμα κώστα, λεέι οτι στο μεσοπόλεμο οι νεότερες γενιές Εβραίων είχαν αρχίσει να αποκτάνε ελληνική συνείδηση, σε αντίθεση με τους γονείς τους που ακόμα θρηνούσαν την απώλεια της προνομιούχας σχέσης με τους οθωμανούς. 
Στη σελίδα 118 αναφέρει τον Κορέτζ (τον Γερμανό ραββίνο) και τι έγινε στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Αναφέρει και κατι το οποίο νομίζω έιναι το κλειδί της υπόθεσης (για τον αγκ. αυτό): λέει ότι τους αρχικούς αιχμαλώτους- εργάτες τους απελευθέρωσε η κοινότητα πληρώνοντας λύτρα στους Γερμανούς, ενώ αυτοί που αντιστάθηκαν όσο ήταν αιχμάλωτοι στην καλύτερη βασανίστηκαν. Και αυτό έγινε μια- δυό φορές. Η ιδεά ότι πληρώνεις και γλυτώνεις σίγουρα θα έκανε πολλούς να σκεφτούν ότι αν είναι υπάκουοι και έτοιμοι να πληρώσουν θα γλυτώσουν. Πιθανόν να νόμισαν ότι γερμανοί κι οθωμανοί είναι τό ίδιο πράγμα και να επαναπάυτηκαν. Στην Αθήνα που δεν υπήρξε παρόμοια δυνατότητα για λύτρα, λογικό έιναι να μην υπήρχε εμπιστοσύνη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2009)

Μόλχο (από το λινκ στην ανάρτηση #1. Τα έντονα δικά μου):
(...) ο μητροπολίτης Ζακύνθου και ο πρόεδρος αρνήθηκαν να δώσουν τις *καταστάσεις* και να *καταδώσουν* Εβραίους. Το ίδιο και στην Χαλκίδα. Και έχουμε περιπτώσεις σαν τα Γιάννινα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη με ποσοστό απώλειας, 98% και 96% αντίστοιχα. Ολα αυτά με οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι χριστιανοί κάτοικοι εκεί που ήθελαν διέσωσαν τους Εβραίους κι εκεί που δεν ήθελαν τους *κατέδωσαν* (...)

Fleming (= το λινκ σου. Τα έντονα δικά μου):
Koretz, who had already handed over the community's *registers* to the Germans (...)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το *καταστάσεις* στα αγγλικά είναι *registers*... Άρα, ποιος *κατέδωσε* πρωτίστως τους Εβραίους της Θεσσαλονίκης; Ο Koretz, ο εκ Γερμανίας αρχιραβίνος τους, που τον είχαν καλέσει οι ίδιοι στη Θεσσαλονίκη προπολεμικά, για να τους "εκσυγχρονίσει". Και που το 1943 κλείστηκε από τους Γερμανούς σε λουξ στρατόπεδο, αυτός και η οικογένειά του, και επέστρεψε το '45 στην Ελλάδα. Αναρωτιέμαι πού τέλειωσε τις μέρες του. Μήπως στο κράτος του Ισραήλ; Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά και δεν θα με εξέπληττε. Ας μην καταπίνουμε λοιπόν την κάμηλον...


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2009)

Tις ημέρες του τις τελείωσε στο δρόμο από το ένα στρατόπεδο στο άλλο, αλλά η οικογένειά του επέζησε. Οπότε μη βιάζεσαι να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα. Γεγονός είναι ότι έιχε καλή μεταχειρηση, αφου και αυτός και το υπόλοιπο συμβούλιο και όσοι δεν είχαν ελλημνική υπηκοότητα, δεν μεταφέρθηκαν στο Αουσβιτς όπως οι άλλοι, αλλά σε άλλα στρατοπεδα με σκοπό την ανταλλαγή τους με αιχμαλώτους, σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο του Κλογκ για τις μειονότητες της Ελλάδας (βαριέμαι να ψάχνω τις παραπομπές τώρα, υπάρχει πάντως στο γκουγκλ). 
Στη Βιέννη που αναφέρεις έιχε βρεθεί αιχμάλωτος για λίγους μήνες πριν τον αφήσουν ελέυθερο και επιστρέψει στη Θεσσαλονίκη να αναλάβει το έργο του. Πιθανό είναι στη Βιέννη να τα βρηκε με τους Γερμανούς. 
Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι αξίζει να εστιαζόμαστε μόνο στο τι έγινε σε μία πόλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2009)

SBE said:


> Tις ημέρες του τις τελείωσε στο δρόμο από το ένα στρατόπεδο στο άλλο....



Για την ακρίβεια, το άρθρο στη γερμανική βίκι που παραπέμπεις, λέει (τα έντονα δικά μου): 

Im Zeitraum vom 14. März bis zum 7. August 1943 wurden in 19 Zugtransporten 43.850 Juden, d.h. 95 Prozent der jüdischen Bevölkerung von Saloniki, deportiert, die meisten davon in das KZ Auschwitz-Birkenau. Koretz selbst wurde im August 1943 zusammen mit seiner Familie und 74 Gemeindemitgliedern, sowie 367 Juden, die die spanische Staatsbürgerschaft hatten, in das Aufenthaltslager Bergen-Belsen deportiert, wo er später an Typhus erkrankte. Er gehörte zu den über 7.000 Häftlingen des Lagers, die im April 1945 in das Konzentrationslager Theresienstadt transportiert werden sollten, und gelangte als Insasse des Verlorenen Zuges in das brandenburgische Tröbitz, wo er, kurze Zeit *nach *seiner Rettung, am 3. Juni 1945 an Flecktyphus starb. Sein Grab befindet sich auf dem für die Opfer des Transportes eingerichteten Jüdischen Friedhof des Ortes.
​
_Στο διάστημα από 14 Μαρτίου μέχρι 7 Αυγούστου 1943 απελάθηκαν με 19 σιδηροδρομικές αποστολές 43.850 Εβραίοι, με άλλα λόγια 95% του εβραϊκού πληθυσμού της Θεσσαλονίκης· οι περισσότεροι στο στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης Άουσβιτς-Μπιρκενάου. Ο ίδιος ο Κορέτς, μαζί με την οικογένειά του, 74 μέλη της κοινότητας, και 367 Εβραίους με ισπανική υπηκοότητα, απελάθηκαν τον Αύγουστο του 1943 και μεταφέρθηκαν στο στρατόπεδο παραμονής Μπέργκεν-Μπέλζεν· εκεί, αρρώστησε αργότερα από τύφο. Ήταν ανάμεσα στους 7.000 κρατούμενους του στρατοπέδου που έπρεπε να μεταφερθούν στο στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης στην Τερεζιενστάτ, αλλά έφτασε, φορτωμένος στο Χαμένο Τρένο, στο Τρέμπιτς του Βρανδεμβούργου, όπου πέθανε από τον τύφο στις 3. Ιουνίου 1945, λίγο καιρό *μετά* την απελευθέρωσή του. Ο τάφος του βρίσκεται στο εβραϊκό νεκροταφείο της περιοχής, που χτίστηκε ειδικά για τα θύματα εκείνης της μεταφοράς_.

Στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο δεν βρήκα κάτι για την τύχη της οικογένειάς του.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2009)

Και καταλήγει ο συντάκτης της Wiki:

Der Deportationsprozess wurde in Saloniki in beispiellosem Tempo abgewickelt, und dies sei drei Männern zu verdanken, nämlich SS-Hauptsturmführer Dieter Wisliceny, Kriegsverwaltungsrat Max Merten und eben Zvi Koretz.

_Η διαδικασία εκτόπισης στη Θεσσαλονίκη εκτυλίχτηκε με πρωτοφανείς ρυθμούς, και αυτό οφείλεται σε τρεις ανθρώπους: στον SS-Hauptsturmführer Dieter Wisliceny, στον Σύμβουλο Διοίκησης Πολέμου_ [ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων ] _Max Merten και στον ίδιο τον Zvi Koretz._

Όπερ ήθελον δείξαι, ότι δηλ. για τους Εβραίους της Θεσσαλονίκης (που ήταν το κύριο θέμα της συνέντευξης Μόλχο) ευθύνονται *πρώτον* οι Γερμανοί, *δεύτερον* η ηγεσία της Εβραϊκής Κοινότητας και μόνο *τρίτον* οι όποιοι Έλληνες, οι τοπικές δηλαδή αρχές κάθε είδους, το Επιμελητήριο και τέλος οι καταπατητές. Να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη σωστή σειρά, ή έστω να αναφέρουμε *τουλάχιστον* και τον κατ' εμέ νο. 2 παράγοντα, έστω και αν τον θεωρούμε νο. 3, γιατί αυτός δεν αναφέρθηκε *καθόλου* στη συνέντευξη Μόλχο. Αυτή ήταν εξαρχής η ένστασή μου, ένσταση νομίζω πολύ σημαντική. Γιατί κάποιοι --όχι η κα Μόλχο, αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι τους οποίους η κα Μόλχο επέκρινε--, όπως βλέπουμε από το λινκ που έδωσε ο Αγκεζερλής (#9), έχουν αποδυθεί σε αναζήτηση θεμάτων προς αυτομαστίγωση, στο όνομα της αντιπαράθεσης με το ρατσισμό (ο οποίος ρατσισμός όντως βέβαια υπάρχει), αλλά μην τηρώντας και πολλές δεοντολογίες και λέγοντας εντέλει ό,τι να 'ναι, αρκεί "να περάσουμε το μήνυμα". Μέχρι και ότι ο Αϊνστάιν διασώθηκε μέσω Αλβανίας διαβάσαμε [1] [2], όπως και ότι στην εβραϊκή κοινότητα των Ιωαννίνων από τους 1.850 εξοντώθηκαν οι 1.860! [1]
Όσον αφορά βέβαια τη μη απόδοση πάρα πολλών περιουσιών μετά το '45, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα, και εκεί δεν έχω διαφωνία, με τη μικρή ωστόσο επισήμανση που έκανα στην πρώτη μου παρέμβαση (#2)· όπως επίσης και στο θέμα της μνήμης συμφωνώ, φτάνει η μνήμη να μην είναι επιλεκτική και να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο ψύχραιμη και ακριβοδίκαιη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2009)

Ένα ερώτημα σε σχέση με τη σύγκριση ποσοστών Θεσσαλονίκης (96%) και Βερολίνου (96-4 = 92%), που έκανε η κα Μόλχο (λινκ στο τέλος της ανάρτησης #1): οι ναζί πήραν την εξουσία το 1933, και για 8 χρόνια η πολιτική τους (με εγκέφαλο τον Άιχμαν) ήταν ο εξαναγκασμός των Εβραίων της Γερμανίας σε *αποδημία* και όχι η *εξόντωσή* τους. Το 1943 όμως, όταν γίνεται η εξόντωση των Εβραίων της Θεσσαλονίκης, έχει πια αποφασιστεί εδώ και 1-2 χρόνια, στα ανώτατα κλιμάκια του Γ' Ράιχ, η στρατηγική της *εξόντωσης* (η περίφημη Τελική Λύση), γιατί κατάλαβαν ότι δεν μπορούσαν να διώξουν (προς τα πού; πώς;) τόσα εκατομμύρια Εβραίους οι οποίοι είχαν βρεθεί κάτω από την μπότα τους, μετά την κατάκτηση όλης σχεδόν της Ευρώπης και ιδίως της Ανατολικής με τις μεγάλες εβραϊκές μάζες. Πόσοι όμως Εβραίοι είχαν απομείνει στο Βερολίνο το 1939, όταν άρχισε ο πόλεμος, μετά από 6 χρόνια αναγκαστικής αποδημίας; Και άρα, τι νόημα έχει η αντιπαραβολή ποσοστών Θεσσαλονίκης και Βερολίνου;


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2009)

Σε τελική ανάλυση, ο καθένας χρειάζεται τη μυθολογία του, που καλύπτει πολλαπλές ανάγκες και μπορεί να συνδιάζει πολλά σε ένα.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια περναμε στην Ελλάδα μια περίοδο κλάψας από καθε πικραμένο (δεν ξερω πως να το πω πιο κομψά), που παραπονιέται ότι ο τυπικός μεσος έλληνας (ΧΟ, δημόσιος υπαλληλος, με ελιές στο χωριό κλπ) είναι ένα τέρας ρατσισμού, εφάμιλλο της ναζιστικής Γερμανίας και της Νότιας Αφρικής, και φασίστα τον ανεβάζουν, ρατσιστη τον κατεβαζουν. Ε, λίγες μικροαλλαγές στήν ερμηνεία των ιστορικών γεγονότων μεσα στο γενικότερο πνεύμα δε βλαπτουν


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2009)

Και για να χτυπήσουν την Ελληνική Μυθολογία, καταπίνουν αμάσητη (βλ. σημ. x στο λινκ) την Αλβανική Μυθολογία. Η δε πληροφορία για τον Αϊνστάιν είναι, λέει, από αλβανικό... ντοκιμαντέρ! Ντοκουμέντα αδιάσειστα, δηλαδή...


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2009)

είπαμε, ο καθένας έχει τη δική του μυθολογία. Το ότι τώρα βραβεύονται Αλβανοί για τη δραση τους τότε φυσικά έχει να κάνει με το ότι μέχρι πριν 20 χρονια η Αλβανία ήταν κλειστη χώρα και τα κρατικά αρχεία απροσπέλαστα. Οι αντίστοιχοι έλληνες ήταν γνωστοί απο τη δεκαετία του '50. Περίπου 250 Έλληνες εχουν τιμηθεί για τη στάση τους τότε απο το Ισραήλ. Η λίστα περιλαμβάνει πολλούς ιερείς, μέλη της βασιλική οικογένειας και άτομα σε θεσεις ευθύνης- όχι απλά φιλότιμους ιδιωτες. 
Btw ο Αινστάιν μεταναστευσε στις ΗΠΑ το 1933, ίσως μέσω Αλβανίας ή πιο πιθανό με αλβανικό διαβατηριο. Αλλά το 1933 ο πόλεμος ήταν ακόμα πολύ μακριά και η Αλβανία ήταν μεν τηλεκατευθυνόμενη από την Ιταλία, αλλά δεν υπήρχαν περιορισμοί ή διωγμοί Εβράιων.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2009)

Διόρθωση γιατί κοίταξα τώρα ένα βιβλίο με βιογραφίες: ο αινστάιν βρισκόταν στις ΗΠΑ όταν απολύθηκε, επιτέθηκαν στο σπίτι του, έκαψαν τα βιβλία του κλπ. Δεν επεστρεψε στη Γερμανία αλλά στο Βέλγιο και έμεινε για λίγο στο ΗΒ. Υστερα από μερικούς μήνες, προφανώς όταν ταχτοποιήθηκε η βίζα του, μεταναστευσε στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 1, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τα τελευταία χρόνια περναμε στην Ελλάδα μια περίοδο κλάψας από καθε πικραμένο (δεν ξερω πως να το πω πιο κομψά), που παραπονιέται ότι ο τυπικός μεσος έλληνας (ΧΟ, δημόσιος υπαλληλος, με ελιές στο χωριό κλπ) είναι ένα τέρας ρατσισμού, εφάμιλλο της ναζιστικής Γερμανίας και της Νότιας Αφρικής, και φασίστα τον ανεβάζουν, ρατσιστη τον κατεβαζουν. Ε, λίγες μικροαλλαγές στήν ερμηνεία των ιστορικών γεγονότων μεσα στο γενικότερο πνεύμα δε βλαπτουν



Όχι τέρας ρατσισμού ή φασισμού δεν είναι, αρκεί βέβαια να μην του πειράξεις το ΧΟ, το δημόσιο και τις ελιές στο χωριό. Γιατί όταν συμβεί αυτό, τότε να δεις πού πηγαίνει η παραδοσιακή φιλοξενία του μέσου Έλληνα απέναντι σε ο,τιδήποτε άλλο. Ενώ η άνοδος της ακροδεξιάς και η νόμιμη παρουσία νεοναζί κομμάτων στις τελευταίες εθνικές εκλογές, είναι απλά άλλο ένα περαστικό φαινόμενο των ημερών για ψυχαγωγία μαζί με την Πετρούλα και τον πολιτικό σχολιασμό της επικαιρότητας από την Άντζελα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ελπίζω ότι με το σχόλιό σου επιβεβαιώνεις αυτό που λέω περι κάθε πικραμενου.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 1, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αμβρόσιε, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ελπίζω ότι με το σχόλιό σου επιβεβαιώνεις αυτό που λέω περι κάθε πικραμενου.



Βρίσκω την απάντησή σου πολύ φαρμακερή, ειδικά για κάποιον που δεν ζει εδώ, αλλά φαίνεται να έχει άποψη για τα πάντα και μάλιστα χωρίς ποτέ να την τεκμηριώνει ή να είναι σε θέση να την τεκμηριώσει όχι εξαντλητικά -αλίμονο!- αλλά έστω με 1-2 λογικά επιχειρήματα. 

Συγγνώμη αν σού πείραξα τις ελιές, ΣΜΠΕ, δεν ήταν εκ προθέσεως. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2009)

Καλά όλα τα άλα, αλλά το οτι δε ζω εκεί γιατι να μην θεωρείται και ένδειξη ότι έχω περισσοτερες παραστασεις και μπορώ να κάνω καλύτερη σύγκριση;


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, ώσπου να καταλάβω ότι το ΣΜΠΕ που έγραψες ήταν = SBE, είχα γκουγκλάρει και βρει τα εξής:

Στρατηγική Μελέτη Περιβαλλοντικών Επιπτώσεων
Σύνδεσμος για τη Μητέρα Πατρίδα και την Ελευθερία (του Κεμάλ Ατατούρκ)
Σύλλογος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Ελλάδας

Άλλη φορά μην εξελληνίζεις, σε παρακαλώ! :)


----------



## stathis (Nov 1, 2009)

Κι εγώ ίδρωσα μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι ΧΟ = Χριστιανός Ορθόδοξος (μόνο στον Χρυσό Οδηγό πήγαινε το μυαλό μου)... Επομένως, εκτός από το εξελληνίζειν, ας αποφεύγουμε και το _ακρωνυμίζειν_. :)


Costas said:


> Σύλλογος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Ελλάδας


Αυτό όμως δίνει ΣΠΜΕ...


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, αδερφέ, αλλά απλώς αντέγραψα ένα λάθος άλλων:


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

stathis said:


> Κι εγώ ίδρωσα μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι ΧΟ = Χριστιανός Ορθόδοξος (μόνο στον Χρυσό Οδηγό πήγαινε το μυαλό μου)... Επομένως, εκτός από το εξελληνίζειν, ας αποφεύγουμε και το _ακρωνυμίζειν_. :)




Μα ορισμενα ακρωνύμια είναι γνωστά. Το ΧΟ το έχουν οι περισσότεροι στην ταυτοτητά τους (αν είναι παλιού τύπου). 

Οσο για το ΣΜΠΕ με μπερδεψε κι εμένα προς στιγμήν, αν το έκανε ΣΒΕ που εχει τον ίδιο αριθμό γραμματων ίσως να ήταν πιο κατανοητο :)
Αλλά ειναι δύσκολο να πατάμε συνέχεια Alt-Shift ειδικά εγώ που έχω τρείς γλώσσες στο πληκτρολόγιο και θέλει δυο Alt-Shift.  Κουραση, μεγάλη κούραση...


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2009)

Εις επίρρωσιν των ενστάσεών μου για την εγκυρότητα της σύγκρισης των ποσοστών των σκοτωμένων Εβραίων του Βερολίνου και της Θεσσαλονίκης (σχόλιο #16), ορίστε ένα εδάφιο από το προσεχώς εκδοθησόμενο στα ελληνικά βιβλίο του Mark Mazower, _Hitler's Empire. Nazi Rule in Occupied Europe_, σε δική μου μετάφραση (σελ. 369 της σκληρόδετης αγγλικής έκδοσης):

Όπως έδειχναν τα σχόλιά του [σ.σ. του Ρόζενμπεργκ], το 1941 οι ναζί διέκριναν τρεις τουλάχιστον αλληλένδετες όψεις του «Εβραϊκού προβλήματος» –τη γερμανική, την «ανατολική» και την ευρωπαϊκή. Είχαν έρθει στην εξουσία με τη δέσμευση να απαλλάξουν τη Γερμανία από τους Εβραίους της, και για περισσότερο από ένα χρόνο αφότου είχε αρχίσει ο πόλεμος η στρατηγική που ευνοούσαν παρέμεινε η αναγκαστική αποδημία από το Ράιχ. Το σχέδιο Μαδαγασκάρη του 1940 ήταν μια αναθεωρημένη εκδοχή αυτής της στρατηγικής, και τελικά μόνο τον Οχτώβρη του 1941 έκανε ο Χάυντριχ αναμφίλεκτα σαφές –σ’ ένα μήνυμα προς το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών (όταν η Ισπανία πρότεινε να απελαθούν στο Ισπανικό Μαρόκο οι Ισπανοεβραίοι που ζούσαν στη Γαλλία, ως εναλλακτική λύση αντί να παραδοθούν στους Γερμανούς)– ότι το Ράιχ αποθάρρυνε εντέλει την εβραϊκή μετανάστευση από την ευρωπαϊκή ήπειρο.

Ούτε καν λοιπόν το 1939, που έλεγα εγώ στο #16, αλλά το 1941. Μέχρι τα τέλη του '40 - αρχές '41, ένας Βερολινέζος Εβραίος προτρεπόταν να φύγει από τη Γερμανία. Ενώ όταν μπήκαν οι Γερμανοί στη Θεσσαλονίκη, απόμεναν μόλις 9 μήνες ως την υιοθέτηση της Τελικής Λύσης από τους Γερμανούς. Ακόμα πιο άκυρη δηλαδή η σύγκριση, methinks.

ΣΜΠΕμπα, γιατί δεν αποδίδεις κάθε γλώσσα σε ένα ενάριθμο alt-shift; Εγώ έτσι κάνω: alt-shift-7 για τα ελληνικά, alt-shift-8 για τα "λατινικά", alt-shift-9 για τα κινέζικα και alt-shift-0 για το πολυτονικό. Έτσι, ξέρω τι κάνω και δε γυρνάω γύρω-γύρω όλοι. Το ανάριθμο είναι ίσως καλό όταν έχεις μόνο 2 επιλογές.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Costas said:


> γιατί δεν αποδίδεις κάθε γλώσσα σε ένα ενάριθμο alt-shift; Εγώ έτσι κάνω: alt-shift-7 για τα ελληνικά, alt-shift-8 για τα "λατινικά", alt-shift-9 για τα κινέζικα και alt-shift-0 για το πολυτονικό. Έτσι, ξέρω τι κάνω και δε γυρνάω γύρω-γύρω όλοι. Το ανάριθμο είναι ίσως καλό όταν έχεις μόνο 2 επιλογές.[/COLOR]



όταν θα αποκτήσω τρίτο χέρι θα το σκεφτώ ;)
ήταν υποτίθεται για λίγο καιρό, γι'αυτό. Φυσικά ουδέν μονιμότερο του προσωρινού.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2009)

Το alt-shift με το πρώτο χέρι, τον αριθμό με το δεύτερο. ;) Κάν' το και θα δεις χαΐρι!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το alt-shift με το πρώτο χέρι, τον αριθμό με το δεύτερο. ;) Κάν' το και θα δεις χαΐρι!


Με αισίως 5 γλώσσες στο πληκτρολόγιό μου, σε ευγνωμονώ ανεπιστρεπτί :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2009)

SBE said:


> όταν θα αποκτήσω τρίτο χέρι θα το σκεφτώ ;)
> ήταν υποτίθεται για λίγο καιρό, γι'αυτό. Φυσικά ουδέν μονιμότερο του προσωρινού.



Εναλλακτικά:
1η γλώσσα: Ctrl+Shift+A
2η γλώσσα: Ctrl+Shift+Q
3η γλώσσα: Ctrl+Shift+W
κ.ο.κ. (και ούτω καθεξής, για να μην ψαχνόμαστε στον ΚΟΚ;))
επειδή τα Control+Shift είναι πολύ κοντά, χρειάζονται μόνο δύο δάχτυλα για όλο τον συνδυασμό πλήκτρων, αν επιλέξουμε γράμματα κοντά στο αριστερό άκρο του πληκτρολογίου. :)


----------



## stathis (Nov 2, 2009)

daeman said:


> επειδή τα Control+Shift είναι πολύ κοντά, χρειάζονται μόνο δύο δάχτυλα για όλο τον συνδυασμό πλήκτρων, αν επιλέξουμε γράμματα κοντά στο αριστερό άκρο του πληκτρολογίου. :)


Αν έχετε και πτυχίο πιάνου, ακόμη καλύτερα.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 2, 2009)

Ερώτηση προς Costas: καθόσον είσαι ο μεταφραστής του τελευταίου βιβλίου του Mazower, μήπως έχεις και ...απολύτως έγκυρη (:)) απάντηση για την προφορά του επωνύμου του συγγραφέα; (ρωτάω γιατί κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με το "Μαζάουερ" που έχει επικρατήσει στην Ελλάδα).


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2009)

Ε, ναι, Μάζογουερ είναι (κατά τα borrower, widower --χτύπα ξύλο). Δηλαδή, έτσι προφέρει ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του... Αλλά μου έχει πει ότι δεν τον πειράζει και Μαζάουερ, no problem.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Rogerios, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, έτσι τον λένε κιοι Άγγλοι. τουλάχιστον έτσι τον έλεγαν στο Μπιρκμπεκ.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 2, 2009)

SBE said:


> Rogerios, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, έτσι τον λένε κιοι Άγγλοι. τουλάχιστον έτσι τον έλεγαν στο Μπιρκμπεκ.



Στο ... ποιό; Κάτι έχω χάσει, μάλλον κάποιο επεισόδιο της ιστορίας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Στο ... ποιό; Κάτι έχω χάσει, μάλλον κάποιο επεισόδιο της ιστορίας.



Στο πανεπιστημιο του Λονδίνου, κολλέγιο Μπίρκμπεκ. Εκεί ήταν καθηγητής ο Μαζάουερ μεχρι πριν λίγα χρονια, που πήγε ΗΠΑ (όπως όλοι οι σώφρονες πανεπιστημιακοί). 

ΥΓ Για να μην με παρεξηγήσιε κανένας προφορολάγνος, ΞΕΡΩ πως στα αγγλικά προφέρεται Μπεκμπεκ που στα ελληνικά που δεν εχει μακρά φωνήεντα ακούγεται σαν το θόρυβο που κάνει ο Γουντυ ο τρυποκάρυδος.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 2, 2009)

SBE said:


> Στο πανεπιστημιο του Λονδίνου, κολλέγιο Μπίρκμπεκ. Εκεί ήταν καθηγητής ο Μαζάουερ μεχρι πριν λίγα χρονια, που πήγε ΗΠΑ (όπως όλοι οι σώφρονες πανεπιστημιακοί). ...



Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ε, ναι, Μάζογουερ είναι (κατά τα borrower, widower --χτύπα ξύλο). Δηλαδή, έτσι προφέρει ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του... Αλλά μου έχει πει ότι δεν τον πειράζει και Μαζάουερ, no problem.



Αν τονίζεται στην πρώτη συλλαβή, όπως λες, _Μάζογουερ_ ή _Μάζοουερ_. Αν τονίζεται όπως το lower, τότε _Μαζόουερ_, όπως το έχουν αυτοί. Άλλα, άντε να αλλάξεις το Μαζάουερ τώρα, έτσι που βρίσκεται και στα εξώφυλλα.



SBE said:


> ΥΓ Για να μην με παρεξηγήσιε κανένας προφορολάγνος, ΞΕΡΩ πως στα αγγλικά προφέρεται Μπεκμπεκ που στα ελληνικά που δεν εχει μακρά φωνήεντα ακούγεται σαν το θόρυβο που κάνει ο Γουντυ ο τρυποκάρυδος.


Εγώ ξέρω και δεν σε παρεξηγώ. Αλλά ας σημειωθεί ότι κανονικά μεταγράφεται Μπέρκμπεκ (λιγοστεύουν, άλλωστε, ακόμα κι όσοι γράφουν Μπίρμινχαμ / Μπίρμιγχαμ). Ας γίνει τουλάχιστον σ' αυτό η διόρθωση στη Βικιπαίδεια (άντε και σε «Τζονς Χόπκινς»).


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Η ελληνική υπηρεσία του BBC το έλεγε Μπίρκμπεκ, έτσι το λένε μέχρι κι οι Έλληνες φοιτητές που πάνε εκεί (όταν μιλάνε ελληνικά), οπότε από μένα τουλάχιστον αλλαγή του ι σε ε δεν θα δεις ακόμα. Θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν πρώτα όλοι οι άλλοι


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

SBE said:


> Η ελληνική υπηρεσία του BBC το έλεγε Μπίρκμπεκ


Δεν υπάρχει οδηγός προφοράς της ελληνικής υπηρεσίας του BBC. Μόνο τα κεντρικά έχουν τέτοιον οδηγό (όπου βεβαίως γράφει Μπέρκμπεκ, σε IPA). Οπότε το «Μπίρκμπεκ» στο Μπους Χάους θα ήταν απλώς μία προσωπική άποψη. Στο διαδίκτυο είναι (χοντρικά) μοιρασμένα τα _Μπίρμπεκ, Μπίρκμπεκ, Μπέρμπεκ, Μπέρκμπεκ_. Εγώ απλώς είμαι με το _Μπέρκμπεκ_, αλλά ούτε εγώ έχω εκδώσει βιβλίο με μεταγραφές (προς το παρόν). :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Nov 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> λιγοστεύουν, άλλωστε, ακόμα κι όσοι γράφουν Μπίρμινχαμ / Μπίρμιγχαμ



*Κερκ* Ντάγκλας (1950)
*Ίρβιν* Γιάλομ (2000)


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> *Ίρβιν* Γιάλομ (2000)


Και κάπου ανάμεσα μια κοτζάμ (τρόπος του λέγειν) Τζέιν Μπίρκιν.
Του αλλάξαμε τα φώτα του νήματος και είναι αξιολογότατο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2009)

Την Μπίρκιν την πήραμε απο τους Γάλλους. 
Πριν από τον Γιαλομ είχαμε τoν Ιρβινγκ Μπερλίν, τον Ίρβινγκ Πέν, τον Ουάσινγκτον Ίρβινγκ και τον Τζών Ίρβινγκ, άρα έχει καθιερωθεί. 
Δε νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να καθόμαστε να τα αλλάζουμε γιατί τότε θα έλεγε κανείς ότι άλlο όνομα έχει ο ένας κι άλλο ο άλλος. Ελληνικά μιλάμε και το ξέρουμε ότι μιλάμε ελληνικά κι όταν μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα, μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα κι όχι ελληνικά, δεν υπάρχεi μπέρδεμα. 

Στην ελληνική υπηρεσία προσπαθούσαν να μιλάνε όλοι το ίδιο, πράγμα που δεν το κάνουν όπως είδαμε τα ΜΜΕ της Ελλάδας (παράδειγμα το σταζ). ;)

Το Μπίρμπεκ το λέω κι εγώ γιατί κυλάει πιο εύκολα η γλώσσα άμα φας το Κ


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2012)

Κερασία Μαλαγιώργη: Η σιωπή για την εβραϊκή γενοκτονία στη μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα — Ένα ερμηνευτικό σχεδίασμα (περιοδικό _Χρονικά_, τεύχος 234).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2012)

*Βρέθηκαν 668 μνήματα ιστορικού εβραϊκού νεκροταφείου που καταστράφηκε από τους Ναζί* Πηγή: skai.gr


----------



## Marinos (Dec 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Βρέθηκαν 668 μνήματα ιστορικού εβραϊκού νεκροταφείου που καταστράφηκε από τους Ναζί* Πηγή: skai.gr



(Και) εδώ μου φαίνεται ο διάολος κρύβεται στις λεπτομέρειες. Τι οικόπεδο; Ποιος ήταν ο 83χρονος;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 20, 2012)

Η είδηση από το Associated Press και το σάιτ της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. (με φωτογραφίες).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Marinos said:


> ... το σάιτ της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. (με φωτογραφίες).


Ας τους πει κάποιος να τις βάλουν ίσια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Φυσικά, Έλληνες Εβραίοι εξοντώθηκαν και σε άλλες πόλεις μας:

*«Δεν τράβηξε κανένας γείτονας το κουρτινάκι να δει τι γίνεται»*

Αύριο θα είναι μια δύσκολη ημέρα για την Εσθήρ Κοέν. Θα συναντηθεί με τον πρόεδρο της Γερμανίας Γιόακιμ Γκάουκ και κάθε άλλο παρά για ευχάριστα θέματα θα συζητήσουν. Η ενενηντάχρονη Στέλλα στα ελληνικά, Κοέν, είναι μία από τους δύο εν ζωή Εβραίους των Ιωαννίνων, από τους πενήντα περίπου που επέζησαν του Ολοκαυτώματος και επέστρεψαν από το Αουσβιτς. Και ο Γερμανός πρόεδρος ζήτησε να τη δει.

Είναι άραγε ψυχολογικά έτοιμη αυτή η γυναίκα, να ανασύρει από την ομίχλη της λήθης ( ; ) τον εφιάλτη; «Αισθάνομαι περίεργα. Είμαι ταραγμένη. Θέλω να τον ρωτήσω, πού βρέθηκε τόσο μίσος, για να κάψουν ζωντανούς εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους, επειδή έτυχε να έχουν διαφορετική θρησκεία;

Πρέπει άραγε να δεχθώ τη συγγνώμη; Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να συγχωρέσει αυτό που μας έκαναν. Δεν απέμεινε συγγενής να με συνοδέψει όταν θα πεθάνω. Δεν άφησαν κανέναν, τους έκαψαν όλους», λέει.

Η αφήγησή της είναι γροθιά στο στομάχι. Ο λόγος της φαρμάκι, όχι μόνο για τους ναζί, αλλά και για τους συντοπίτες της χριστιανούς: «Οταν μας έβγαζαν από τα σπίτια μας και μας έσερναν στους δρόμους για να μας πάνε στην Γερμανία, δεν τράβηξε κανένας γείτονας ούτε το κουρτινάκι για να δει τι γίνεται…», σημειώνει.

Ξημερώματα 25ης Μαρτίου του 1944. Με μια καλά σχεδιασμένη επιχείρηση και με τη βοήθεια της ελληνικής χωροφυλακής, η Γκεστάπο «σκουπίζει» την εβραϊκή γειτονιά των Ιωαννίνων. Στοιβάζει σε φορτηγά, 1.725 άντρες, γυναίκες και παιδιά.

Ελάχιστοι πρόλαβαν και διέφυγαν στο βουνό, όπου εντάχθηκαν στις ανταρτικές ομάδες, μεταξύ αυτών και ο μετέπειτα σύζυγος της Εσθήρ.

Οι υπόλοιποι, μαζί και οι γονείς της δεκαεφτάχρονης τότε Εσθήρ και τα έξι αδέρφια της, πήραν τον δρόμο δίχως επιστροφή, με προορισμό το Αουσβιτς. Από το κρεματόριο θα επιστρέψουν λιγότεροι από πενήντα.

«Είδα τελευταία φορά τους γονείς μου στη ράμπα στο Αουσβιτς, όπου μας χώρισαν. Θυμάμαι ότι καθώς απομακρύνονταν στην καρότσα ενός φορτηγού, φώναξε σε εμένα και την αδερφή μου: "Κορίτσια να διαφυλάξετε την τιμή σας". Μία μέρα που μας κούρευε μια αιχμάλωτη, με ρώτησε τι απέγιναν οι γονείς μου. Της απάντησα πως δεν γνωρίζω και εκείνη μου είπε δείχνοντας τις φλόγες που έβγαιναν από τα κρεματόρια: να, εκεί καίγονται...».

Η Εσθήρ θα γλιτώσει από καθαρή τύχη, καθώς μια εβραϊκής καταγωγής Γερμανίδα γιατρός και κάποιες νοσηλεύτριες την έκρυψαν στο αναρρωτήριο όταν οι Ες Ες πήραν όλους τους υπόλοιπους από τον θάλαμό της και τους οδήγησαν στους φούρνους.

Θα επιστρέψει μετά την απελευθέρωση και στο οικογενειακό προσκλητήριο θα δηλώσει παρούσα μόνη η αδερφή της! Οι άλλοι, είχαν εξοντωθεί όλοι.

Φτάνοντας στα Γιάννενα θα πάει κατευθείαν στο σπίτι της και εκεί θα δεχθεί το άλλο φοβερό χτύπημα. Αυτή τη φορά όχι από τους ναζί ή τον capo του Αουσβιτς.

«Χτύπησα την πόρτα και άνοιξε ένας άγνωστος. "Τι θέλετε", με ρώτησε; "Εδώ είναι το σπίτι μου", του είπα. "Θυμάσαι αν είχε φούρνο το σπίτι;", είπε. "Ναι, βέβαια ψήναμε το ψωμί και ωραίες πίτες", συνέχισα όλο χαρά. "Ε, λοιπόν, εξαφανίσου. Γλίτωσες από τους φούρνους στη Γερμανία, θα σε ψήσω εδώ στον φούρνο του σπιτιού σου", άκουσα με φρίκη να μου λέει».

Δεν μας αγάπησε κανένας

Η Εσθήρ θα προσπαθήσει να φτιάξει τη ζωή της. Παντρεύτηκε τον Σαμουήλ, που κατέβηκε από το βουνό. Στη συνέχεια θα αρχίσει να αναζητάει τα κειμήλια και τα χρήσιμα εργαλεία για να επιβιώσει. «Εμαθα ότι τις δύο Singer ραπτομηχανές τις είχε πάρει ο μητροπολίτης. Πήγα και τις ζήτησα πίσω, αλλά μου είπαν ότι τις έδωσαν στη νομαρχία. Εκεί μου ζητούσαν τους αριθμούς πλαισίου των μηχανών μήπως και τις βρουν. Προφάσεις για να με ξεφορτωθούν.

Σήκωσα το μπράτσο μου και τους έδειξα το ανεξίτηλο νούμερο από το Αουσβιτς. "Να, αυτόν τον αριθμό θυμάμαι εγώ", τους είπα και έφυγα...».

Κατάφερε να ορθοποδήσει σε ένα περιβάλλον όχι ιδιαίτερα φιλικό. «Μια μέρα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ‘60, ένας καθηγητής θεολογίας στο γυμνάσιο αποκάλεσε "παλιοεβραία" την κόρη μου, επειδή τη συνάντησε στον δρόμο μαζί μου, περασμένες εννιά το βράδυ, κάτι που απαγορευόταν. Δεν άντεξε την προσβολή. Με το που τελείωσε η χρονιά, έφυγε στο Ισραήλ. Εκτοτε δεν επέστρεψε».

«Σιωπήσατε πολλά χρόνια, γιατί;», την ρωτάω.

«Γιατί φοβόμασταν. Δεν μας αγάπησε κανένας, το καταλαβαίνετε αυτό;», λέει δακρύζοντας.

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΤΖΙΜΑΣ, στην _Καθημερινή_ (με φωτογραφίες εκεί)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καταλληλότερο νήμα, αλλά δεν ήξερα πού αλλού να το βάλω.

Greece’s last Romaniote Jews remember a catastrophe
The ancient Romaniote community, neither Ashkenazi nor Sephardic, was almost totally decimated by the Nazis - and fears for its future.

Ioannina, a postcard-pretty town in northwestern Greece with a medieval fortress perched by a bright blue lake and surrounded by snow-capped mountains, once was the center of Romaniote Jewish life. Today, however, the community in Ioannina numbers fewer than 50 members, most of them elderly. The last time the community celebrated a bar mitzvah was in 2000.

The community’s leaders fear for its future.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

Στα τέλη της άνοιξης του 1944, τα «πλοία του θανάτου» των Ες-Ες έπλεαν στο Ιόνιο. Στοίβαξαν στα αμπάρια τους 2.000 Εβραίους από την Κέρκυρα, άλλους 400 από την Κεφαλονιά και έβαλαν πλώρη για τη Ζάκυνθο. Αποστολή των Γερμανών ήταν να συγκεντρώσουν όλα τα μέλη της εκεί εβραϊκής κοινότητας, στη συνέχεια να τους αποβιβάσουν στην Πάτρα και να τους φορτώσουν σε τρένα, με προορισμό το Άουσβιτς. Μια-δυο μέρες πριν φτάσουν στη Ζάκυνθο, ο φρούραρχος Πάουλ Μπέρεντς κάλεσε στο γραφείο του τον μητροπολίτη Χρυσόστομο και τον δήμαρχο Λουκά Καρρέρ. «Εχετε 24 ώρες να μου παραδώσετε μια λίστα με τα ονόματα όλων των Εβραίων που ζουν εδώ και με τα περιουσιακά τους στοιχεία» [...]

*Χαΐμ Κωνσταντινίδης : «Τη Ζάκυνθο ξέρετε πώς τη λένε στο Ισραήλ; Το νησί των δικαίων...»*
ΤΑΣΟΥΛΑ ΕΠΤΑΚΟΙΛΗ, _Καθημερινή_


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2014)

Ενα μνημείο για την αμνησία








Ο πατέρας μου δε θυμάται αν είχε παρευρεθεί στις τελετές μνήμης του Ολοκαυτώματος το 1968. Αλλά και να μην είχε πάει, σίγουρα θα είχε διαβάσει το ρεπορτάζ της _Μακεδονίας_ στις 26/4/1968, (σελίδα 4), για την τελετή στο Νέο Νεκροταφείο παρουσία εκπροσώπων του κράτους, της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος και αντιπροσώπων του διεθνούς Εβραϊσμού στο Νέο Ισραηλιτικό Νεκροταφείο.

Προφανώς ήταν ένα σουρεαλιστικό ρεπορτάζ —στο εξώφυλλο η _Μακεδονία_ διακήρυττε “Ελλάς, Ελλήνων, Χριστιανών”, ενώ στο εσωτερικό ο υπουργός Βορείου Ελλάδος ταξίαρχος Παττίλης διακήρυττε ότι η Ελλάς είναι “εχθρά προς το βάρβαρον πνεύμα της μισαλλοδοξίας”. Ακόμα πιο σουρεαλιστική όμως υπήρξε η ομιλία του καθηγ. οδοντιατρικής Χανανία Αζαριά που δήλωνε “εις την αγίαν ελληνική γη ουδέποτε εύρον γόνιμο έδαφος η μισαλλοδοξία” ή “ιδιαιτέρα δε η ορθόδοξος εκκλησία της Ελλάδος απέσπασαν εκ των ονύχων του κατακτητού ικανόν αριθμόν αδελφών μας”. Σουρεαλιστική όχι μόνο γιατί υμνούταν η Μητρόπολη Θεσσαλονίκης που είχε πρωταγωνιστήσει στην εξαφάνιση της εβραϊκής πολιτισμικής κληρονομιάς προτού καν οι Γερμανοί δολοφονήσουν τους Εβραίους συμπολίτες της, αλλά και γιατί η πραγματικότητα που ζούσε ο πατέρας μου εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ελαφρώς διαφορετική. Αντίθετα με την πραγματικότητα που περιέγραφε ο καθ. Αζαριά, ο πατέρας μου αναγκάζονταν να βλέπει οστά να ξεθάβονται σε εργασίες στην Πανεπιστημιούπολη, και τους εργάτες να ισχυρίζονται ότι ανήκουν σε αδέσποτα σκυλιά, παρότι για να έχει ζώο μηριαίο οστό τέτοιου μεγέθους θα έπρεπε να είναι 2 μέτρα ψηλό. Και ίσως δεν είχαν άδικο —άλλωστε σε άλλα ρεπορτάζ της _Μακεδονίας_ διαβάζουμε για το κρατικό και ενδιαφέρον όταν βρίσκονταν τάφοι στους Χορτατζήδες, αλλά όταν διαπιστώνονταν ότι ήταν εβραϊκοί τα οστά πετιούνταν σε παρακείμενη χαράδρα.

Φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να πέρασαν δεκαετίες αλλά κινδυνεύω να βρεθώ στην ίδια ακριβώς σουρεαλιστική θέση όπως ο πατέρας μου, στην τελετή αποκάλυψης του μνημείου που ετοίμασε το ΑΠΘ εις μνήμη του εβραϊκού νεκροταφείου πάνω στο οποίο κτίστηκε. Και αυτό γιατί, όσο θετικό μπορεί να είναι το γεγονός της δημιουργίας ενός μνημείου, η επιγραφή του προχωράει σε έναν βιασμό της πραγματικότητας, αναπαράγοντας ουσιαστικά τα ίδια ψέματα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών ισχυριζόμενο ότι “καταστράφηκε από τους Γερμανούς και τους (ανώνυμους προσθέτω εγώ) συνεργάτες τους”. Και ακόμα χειρότερα η υποταγή της αλήθειας δε γίνεται στο πλαίσιο μιας ιστορικής συμφιλίωσης, αλλά στο πλαίσιο μιας ερμηνείας του Ολοκαυτώματος τέτοιας ώστε να μην προσβάλλονται οι Χριστιανοί συνεργοί, εκμηδενίζοντας τον εβραϊκό πόνο. Αυτό το γεγονός με προσβάλλει ως Σαλονικιό που πονάει αυτή την πόλη, ως άνθρωπο που έχει έμπρακτα προσπαθήσει να σώσει τα απομεινάρια του νεκροταφείου και ως Εβραίο που τα οστά των προγόνων του ακόμα βρίσκονται κάτω από τα τσιμέντα των κτιρίων του ΑΠΘ.

Πρόσφατα ο δρ. Λεόν Σαλτιέλ δημοσίευσε μια μελέτη πάνω στην καταστροφή του Εβραϊκού Νεκροταφείου στο Γιαντ Βασέμ, το ινστιτούτο για την έρευνα στο Ολοκαύτωμα. Σε αυτήν την κεφαλαιώδους σημασία έρευνα τεκμηριώνει αυτό που ανοικτά συζητούνταν στην ιστορική κοινότητα: ότι το Εβραϊκό Νεκροταφείο της Θεσσαλονίκης καταστράφηκε με πρωτοβουλία Ελλήνων Χριστιανών η οποία υλοποιήθηκε με την αγαστή συνεργασία πλήθους κρατικών φορέων, συμπεριλαμβανομένων του ΑΠΘ, του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης, της Αρχαιολογικής Υπηρεσίας, της Μητρόπολης Θεσσαλονίκης και προφανώς του ίδιου του Ελληνικού Κράτους που φρόντισε να εγγράψει παράνομα στο Υποθηκοφυλακείο το σύνολο των ιδιωτικών γαιών του νεκροταφείου ως “εγκαταλειφθέν υπό των ιδιοκτητών του”. Προφανώς δεν ξεχνώ τους εκατοντάδες ιδιώτες Χριστιανούς που τις έκλεψαν ως κοινά οικοδομικά υλικά —από τον πλεον πλούσιο Αλέξανδρο Καρύπη, μέχρι τον πλέον φτωχό μεροκαματιάρη της Άνω Πόλης.
Το νεκροταφείο ανασκάφτηκε, οι σωροί των γονιών/παππούδων/προγόνων μας σκυλεύτηκαν για να μαζευτούν τα χρυσά δόντια και μετά πετάχτηκαν για τα σκυλιά ή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για ιατρικά πειράματα από την Ιατρική Σχολή του ΑΠΘ. Οι ταφόπλακες έντυσαν την πόλη, έστρωσαν την Λεωφόρο Στρατού, την Καμάρα, το Βασιλικό Θέατρο και ακόμα την ίδια την Παλιά Παραλία. Ο λόφος πάνω στον οποίο είναι χτισμένο το Κυβερνείο είναι γεμάτος από ταφόπλακες.

Αυτό δεν είναι άποψη, είναι ένα ιστορικό γεγονός μέρη του οποίου είχαν ήδη διηγηθεί διάφοροι θαρραλέοι ιστορικοί όπως ο Β. Ριτζαλέος, που είχε τεκμηριώσει τη συμμετοχή της Μητρόπολης Θεσσαλονίκης στην λεηλασία της εβραϊκής πολιτισμικής κληρονομιάς, με την αφαίρεση εκατοντάδων ταφόπλακων και χιλιάδων τούβλων από εβραϊκούς τάφους για να καλλωπίσει δεκάδες εκκλησίες, μεταξύ των οποίων τον Άγιο Δημήτριο, την Αγία Σοφία και άλλες.







Είναι ένα ιστορικό γεγονός το οποίο 70 χρόνια μετά μπορεί ο καθένας να δει παντού στην πόλη αν έχει την διάθεση να ανοίξει τα μάτια στην ιστορία.

Τις δεκαετίες μετά τον πόλεμο, για λόγους επιβίωσης σε ένα περιβάλλον που κυριαρχούσαν οι άνθρωποι που συνεργάστηκαν οικονομικά με τους Γερμανούς, η Ισραηλιτική Κοινότητα υιοθέτησε ένα λόγο υποταγής. Όπως έλεγε ο παππούς μου, εκτοπισμένος στο Άουσβιτς, “αν όλοι όσοι ισχυρίζονταν ότι έσωσαν Εβραίους ήταν ειλικρινείς, θα υπήρχαν περισσότεροι Εβραίοι μετά τον πόλεμο παρά πριν”. Και όμως, όχι απλά είχαμε υιοθετήσει αυτή την μυθιστορία, αλλά λέγαμε και ευχαριστώ. Έτσι και με το νεκροταφείο, δεχόμασταν τη χριστιανική αφήγηση ότι το κατέστρεψαν οι Γερμανοί, ακόμα και αν οι Γερμανοί δεν είχαν καταστρέψει ιδία πρωτοβουλία κανένα άλλο νεκροταφείο στην Ευρώπη —γεγονός που είχε ήδη επισημανθεί στην ιστοριογραφία.

Ακόμα και όταν στην έκθεση για την εβραϊκή παρουσία στη Θεσσαλονίκη στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο το 2012, στελέχη της εβραϊκής κοινότητας θέλησαν να διορθώσουν τις εσφαλμένες λεζάντες, αντιμετώπισαν τη δριμεία άρνηση των υπευθύνων του Μουσείου, αποδεικνύοντας ότι η επιμονή για “Γερμανούς δράστες” είναι πολιτική επιλογή του Ελληνικού Κράτους και των Χριστιανών Ελλήνων της πόλης στην προσπάθεια αποσιώπησης των ελληνορθόδοξων ευθυνών.







Με άλλα λόγια το μνημείο δεν είναι “πρώτο βήμα” —είναι ένα στραβό βήμα στον ίδιο στραβό δρόμο των ψεμάτων, της έλλειψης θάρρους, της αποσιώπησης των εγκλημάτων κατά των Εβραίων. Είναι ένα βήμα που επαναλαμβάνει τα λάθη των προηγούμενων δεκαετιών.

Αν το ΑΠΘ ήταν ειλικρινές, θα έπρεπε δημόσια να αποδεχτεί τις ιστορικές ευθύνες του, να αναγνωρίσει δημόσια την Ιστορία και να αποδεχτεί την υποχρέωσή του προς την ιστορική σαλονικιώτικη εβραϊκή πολιτισμική κληρονομιά. Έτσι όπως το ίδιο άμεσα συνέβαλλε στην καταστροφή της, έτσι το ίδιο άμεσα πρέπει να συμβάλει στην επιβίωσή της. Και αυτό όχι σαν ένα έργο που το πληρώνουν οι Εβραίοι ή σαν μια ωφελιμιστική ευκαιρία να συμπράξει με ισραηλινά πανεπιστήμια, αλλά σαν μια ειλικρινή πράξη συγγνώμης για την μνήμη των Εβραίων που ακόμα βρίσκονται κάτω από τα κτίριά του.

Χωρίς να αφαιρώ τίποτα από την καλή προαίρεση ορισμένων Χριστιανών και της ηγεσίας της Ισραηλιτικής Κοινότητας, δε μπορώ παρά να τονίσω ότι το μνημείο λέει ψέματα. Και ένα μνημείο που λέει ψέματα δε μπορεί να λειτουργεί ως θεματοφύλακας της Μνήμης —λειτουργεί ως μια πολιτική πράξη για την οποία χαρίζουμε την ειλικρίνεια απέναντι στους νεκρούς μας ως αντάλλαγμα για το τίποτα. Όσο θετικά και να κρίνω το μνημείο, δε μπορώ παρά να σκεφτώ ότι 40 χρόνια από τώρα θα μας κρίνουν τα παιδιά μας ως ανθρώπους που δεν τίμησαν την Αλήθεια —αλλά, σε αντίθεση με τον καθ. Αζαριά, δε θα έχουμε ταγματάρχες και χούντες για να επικαλούμαστε ως δικαιολογία.

ΥΓ. Το παρόν δεν είναι ακαδημαϊκό άρθρο αλλά κάθε λέξη, κάθε ισχυρισμό είμαι ικανός να τον τεκμηριώσω με μαρτυρίες, φωτογραφίες και ταφόπλακες που ο ίδιος βγάζω από τον Θερμαϊκό.


Διαβάστε κι αυτό.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 10, 2014)

Είναι αδύνατον να φανταστούν την ντροπή μας

"Αν λοιπόν για εμάς, τους Θεσσαλονικείς μη Εβραίους, είναι τελικά αδύνατο να φανταστούμε τον πόνο των δικών μας Εβραίων, ίσως έχει έρθει επιτέλους η στιγμή να ψελίσουμε ότι και για τους Εβραίους συμπολίτες μας είναι πλέον αδύνατο να φανταστούν την ντροπή μας. Η πόλη της Θεσσαλονίκης άργησε αδικαιολόγητα πολύ να σπάσει τη σιωπή της και να αρχίσει να μνημονεύει την πιο ζοφερή στιγμή της ιστορίας της. Σήμερα όμως μπορεί να λέει ότι ντρέπεται για αυτή την άδικη και ένοχη σιωπή. Ντρέπεται για όσους δοσίλογους Θεσσαλονικείς συνεργάστηκαν με τους κατακτητές, για όσους γείτονες καταχράστηκαν περιουσίες, για όσους πρόδωσαν εκείνους που προσπάθησαν να διαφύγουν. Κυρίως, ντρέπεται για τις αρχές της πόλης: για το δήμαρχο και το Γενικό Διοικητή που συμφώνησαν αδιαμαρτύρητα να καταστρέψουν οι εργάτες του δήμου εν μία νυκτί 500 χρόνια μνήμης, και να μετατρέψουν το μεγαλύτερο εβραϊκό νεκροταφείο της Ευρώπης σε έναν κρανίου τόπο. Ντρέπεται για τον έφορο της αρχαιολογικής υπηρεσίας που «εξεπλάγη» όταν το 1946 η εβραϊκή κοινότητα διαμαρτυρήθηκε για τη χρήση των επιτύμβιων πλακών ως οικοδομικού υλικού για την ανοικοδόμηση του ναού του Αγίου Δημητρίου. Και ντρέπεται για εκείνους τους πρυτάνεις που μετά τον πόλεμο έχτισαν την πανεπιστημιούπολη δίπλα και πάνω στα κατεστραμμένα μνήματα χωρίς να στήσουν μια αναθηματική πλάκα. Δεν έχει νόημα να απολογούμαστε εμείς σήμερα για τις πράξεις τους –η ευθύνη ούτε συλλογική είναι ούτε και μεταβιβάζεται. Αναγνωρίζουμε ωστόσο ότι οι θεσμοί που εκπροσωπούμε (αλλά και αποδεχόμαστε να μας εκπροσωπούν), δεν γεννήθηκαν χτες. Έχουν από πίσω τους μια ιστορία, είναι φορείς μνήμης με συνέχεια στο χρόνο.

Αναγνωρίζουμε δηλαδή ότι η απώλεια των 56.000 Εβραίων Θεσσαλονικέων είναι απώλεια για όλους μας –Χριστιανούς, Εβραίους και Μουσουλμάνους, άθεους και αγνωστικιστές. Είναι απώλεια για εκείνους που έζησαν αλλά και για όλους εκείνους που θα ζήσουν εδώ μετά από εμάς. Το Ολοκαύτωμα δεν σφράγισε μόνο το παρελθόν της πόλης μας, αλλά έκανε κάτι χειρότερο: της έκλεψε το μέλλον. Ποιος αμφιβάλλει ότι μια Θεσσαλονίκη μητέρα-πατρίδα μιας ανθούσας και κοσμοπολίτικης εβραϊκής κοινότητας θα ήταν μια άλλη πόλη; Επειδή λοιπόν η απώλεια είναι τελικά δική μας, η μνήμη του Ολοκαυτώματος δεν αφορά μόνο την εβραϊκή κοινότητα αλλά όλους εμάς. Μας αφορά ως Θεσσαλονικείς, ως Έλληνες και Ευρωπαίους. Αποκαθιστά τους δεσμούς μας με την πόλη και συμβάλλει στην ανθρωπιά μας».

(μέρος του λόγου του δημάρχου Γιάννη Μπουτάρη)


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2015)

*Το εξπρές του Ολοκαυτώματος βρέθηκε στη Δράμα
*
*Το πρώτο τρένο που αναχώρησε φορτωμένο Εβραίους από τη Θεσσαλονίκη για τα κρεματόρια του Άουσβιτς*

Την ιστορική ατμομηχανή με τα στοιχεία Λβ964 και τέσσερα από τα βαγόνια, που αποτελούσαν το πρώτο τρένο που αναχώρησε «φορτωμένο» Εβραίους από τη Θεσσαλονίκη για τα κρεματόρια του Άουσβιτς, εντόπισαν στη Δράμα και στην Ορεστιάδα τα μέλη της Ισραηλιτικής Κοινότητας Θεσσαλονίκης.
Η μηχανή, που χρονολογείται από το 1884 (!), ήρθε ήδη και συντηρείται στον σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό Θεσσαλονίκης, όπου την Κυριακή θα γίνει μια μεγάλη εκδήλωση για την 72η επέτειο μνήμης των 50.000 Εβραίων που αφανίστηκαν κατά το Ολοκαύτωμα.

Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2015)

Ο αφανισμός των Θεσσαλονικέων Εβραίων της Γαλλίας 1942-1944: Ένα kadish για τους δικούς μας "Γάλλους"


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2015)

Ο φονιάς με το θύμα αγκαλιά. Πώς έγιναν… ελληνικές οι περιουσίες των Εβραίων της Θεσσαλονίκης


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στα τέλη της άνοιξης του 1944, τα «πλοία του θανάτου» των Ες-Ες έπλεαν στο Ιόνιο. Στοίβαξαν στα αμπάρια τους 2.000 Εβραίους από την Κέρκυρα, άλλους 400 από την Κεφαλονιά και έβαλαν πλώρη για τη Ζάκυνθο. Αποστολή των Γερμανών ήταν να συγκεντρώσουν όλα τα μέλη της εκεί εβραϊκής κοινότητας, στη συνέχεια να τους αποβιβάσουν στην Πάτρα και να τους φορτώσουν σε τρένα, με προορισμό το Άουσβιτς. Μια-δυο μέρες πριν φτάσουν στη Ζάκυνθο, ο φρούραρχος Πάουλ Μπέρεντς κάλεσε στο γραφείο του τον μητροπολίτη Χρυσόστομο και τον δήμαρχο Λουκά Καρρέρ. «Εχετε 24 ώρες να μου παραδώσετε μια λίστα με τα ονόματα όλων των Εβραίων που ζουν εδώ και με τα περιουσιακά τους στοιχεία» [...]
> 
> *Χαΐμ Κωνσταντινίδης : «Τη Ζάκυνθο ξέρετε πώς τη λένε στο Ισραήλ; Το νησί των δικαίων...»*
> ΤΑΣΟΥΛΑ ΕΠΤΑΚΟΙΛΗ, _Καθημερινή_


www.pappaspost.com/theo-papadoulakis-helm-international-co-production-holocaust-greece/


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2015)

Καβάλα: Χωρίς «Άστρο του Δαυίδ» θέλει ο δήμος το μνημείο για τους Εβραίους


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Καβάλα: Χωρίς «Άστρο του Δαυίδ» θέλει ο δήμος το μνημείο για τους Εβραίους


Και το απαντητικό ΔΤ του Δήμου Καβάλας: http://www.kavala.gov.gr/web/guest/...4&_bs_news_sel_month=4&_bs_news_sel_year=2015


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2015)

Που, ως συνήθως, λέει διάφορα άσχετα και επί του θέματος τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2015)

Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ, περιμένω να διαβάσω κάτι ουσιώδες και δε βλέπω να λέει ούτε τα επουσιώδη. 
Απορία: αφού όπως λέει το μπλα μπλα υπάρχει μνημείο απο το 1952, γιατί φτιάχνουν κι άλλο;


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2015)

Όσον αφορά την "απάντηση" της δημάρχου, μοιάζει να μεταφέρθηκε (τουλάχιστον) στρογγυλεμένη από το ΑΠΕ. Ο ανταποκριτής του, λέει, δουλεύει συγχρόνως στο γραφείο τύπου του Δήμου Καβάλας!
abravanel.wordpress.com/2015/05/19/major-update-church-comes-against-shoah-monument-mayor-accuses-jews/


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2015)

Για μένα πάντως είναι πολύ λυπηρό να βλέπω την Καβάλα, μια πόλη με την οποία έχω στενούς δεσμούς, να συνδυάζει έναν γενικότερο μαρασμό (οικονομικό, πληθυσμιακό κλπ) με μια διαρκή διολίσθησή της μακριά απ' τις δημοκρατικές και ανθρωπιστικές αξίες που την χαρακτήριζαν όλον τον 20ό αι.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2015)

Καβάλα: Εγκρίθηκε η τοποθέτηση του μνημείου του Ολοκαυτώματος


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2015)

Γιατί μου δίνει την εντύπωση το άρθρο ότι λέει ότι δεν ήταν πρόβλημα της δημάρχου αλλά κάποιων δημοτικών συμβούλων η τοποθέτηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

*Έγιναν τελικά τα αποκαλυπτήρια του πολυσυζητημένου μνημείου των Ελλήνων Εβραίων της Καβάλας* 
Πηγή: http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/67853


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

*Βεβήλωση του μνημείου των Καβαλιωτών Εβραίων*
Πηγή: http://www.proininews.gr/06/21/βεβήλωση-του-μνημείου-των-καβαλιωτών-2/


----------

